# Dreiphasenüberwachungsrelais



## Arbeiter2011 (22 Juni 2011)

Hallo, 

heute habe ich einen alten Schaltschrank gesehen welcher eine Leistung von etwa 180kW schaltet. Was mir neu an diesem Schaltschrank ist, das der Hauptschalter ein Dreiphasenüberwachungsrelais einschaltet welches dann den Leistungsschütz schaltet. Ist es denn normalerweise so üblich bei den Leistungen?


----------



## thomass5 (22 Juni 2011)

Üblich??? Ich kenne es mit und ohne, aber finde es jedenfalls sinnvoll wenn die Verbraucher nicht selbst eine Phasenüberprüfung durchführen. Meinetwegen auch nur als Überwachung in die Steuerung ausgeführt.

Thomas


----------



## Arbeiter2011 (22 Juni 2011)

Es war eigentlich so gemeint, da ich bis jetzt nur kleinere Ströme max 40A geschalten habe und diese dann auch über den Hauptschalter direkt. Diesen Hauptschalter gibts aber in diesem Schaltschrank nicht nur diesen kleinen der das Dreiphasenüberwachungsrelais schaltet welches widerum das Leistungsschütz schaltet.


----------



## JesperMP (22 Juni 2011)

Meistens moderne Leistungsschalter und Überlastrelais kompensieren den Empfindlicheit beim Phasenausfall oder Unsymmetrie. 
Vielleicht hat die alte Leistungsschalter oder Überlastrelais nicht diese erhöhte empfindlicheit beim Phasenausfalle oder Unsymmetrie.


----------



## thomass5 (22 Juni 2011)

Arbeiter2011 schrieb:


> Es war eigentlich so gemeint, da ich bis jetzt nur kleinere Ströme max 40A geschalten habe und diese dann auch über den Hauptschalter direkt. Diesen Hauptschalter gibts aber in diesem Schaltschrank nicht nur diesen kleinen der das Dreiphasenüberwachungsrelais schaltet welches widerum das Leistungsschütz schaltet.



Das finde ich jetzt so von weitem weniger schön, aber um soetwas genauer zu beurteilen muß man die Gesammtsituation sehen. 
Angenommen: Hauptschalter aus, Überwachungsrel. hängt, Schrank noch unter Spannung...
Aber wie gesagt, Gesamtsituation und Gedankengänge des Errichters mit berücksichtigen.

Thomas


----------



## Arbeiter2011 (22 Juni 2011)

Ja genauso ist es, bis hin zum Leistungsschütz liegt bei augeschaltendem 
Dreiphasenüberwachungsrelais durch den Schalter , noch Spannung an. Ich bin eher der Meinung mann sollte Zuleitung komplett durch einen Hauptschalter zb. Lastrennschalter schalten können.


----------



## winnman (22 Juni 2011)

meine Glaskugel zeigt mir folgendes:

Der Planer wollte mit dem Überwachungsrelais verhindern dass bei falschem Drehfeld die Anlage in Betrieb geht?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Juni 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> meine Glaskugel zeigt mir folgendes:
> 
> Der Planer wollte mit dem Überwachungsrelais verhindern dass bei falschem Drehfeld die Anlage in Betrieb geht?



Meine Glaskugel sagt mir, dass du mal wieder nicht verstanden hast, um was es hier eigentlich geht 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## winnman (22 Juni 2011)

U-Heizer

was sagt denn deine Kugel sonst noch?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Juni 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> U-Heizer
> 
> was sagt denn deine Kugel sonst noch?



Sie sagt mir, dass Du immer das letzte Wort haben musst.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## -V- (22 Juni 2011)

Die von dir beschriebene Ausführung ist mir auch nicht untergekommen. Verfügt denn der kleine Hauptschalter für das Überwachungsrelais über eine eigene Zuleitung?


----------



## Arbeiter2011 (22 Juni 2011)

jo tut er.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Juni 2011)

Arbeiter2011 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute habe ich einen alten Schaltschrank gesehen welcher eine Leistung von etwa 180kW schaltet. Was mir neu an diesem Schaltschrank ist, das der Hauptschalter ein Dreiphasenüberwachungsrelais einschaltet welches dann den Leistungsschütz schaltet. Ist es denn normalerweise so üblich bei den Leistungen?



Möglicherweise war genau dieser alte Schaltschrank das Vorbild für heutige Über- oder Unterspannungsauslöser die in modernen Leistungsschaltern integriert sind?

Sinnvoll ist es allemal. Besonders wenn Elektriker an der NSV Kupferkabelschuhe auf Alu-Schienen auflegen ;-) .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## -V- (23 Juni 2011)

Arbeiter2011 schrieb:


> jo tut er.



Dann gehe ich mal davon aus, man wollte sich das Geld für einen großen Hauptschalter sparen.

Ich kennen es so, daß bein Anlage mit mehreren Zuleitungen alle Hauptschalter bis auf einen mit einem Unterspannungslöser versehen. Der eine Hauptschalter ohne Auslöser schaltet dann die gesamte Anlage ab und ist auch entsprechen gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Arbeiter2011 (24 Juni 2011)

Also bedeutet das, daß man ein Leistungsschütz durch das Dreiphasenüberwachungsrelais als Hauptschalter verwenden kann, praktisch auch ohne Leistungsschalter oder Lasttrennschalter und dieses den gesamten Schutz der Anlage sichert?


----------



## -V- (24 Juni 2011)

Ein Lasttrenner für die Zuleitung zum Schütz sollte schon vorhanden sein.


----------



## Arbeiter2011 (25 Juni 2011)

Der Meinung bin ich nähmlich auch aber in diesem Schaltschrank ist keiner drinn. :-?
Wahrscheinlich war er in der UV. der FA. wo er eingesetzt wurde abgesicher, ist das denn das nach VDE überhaupt erlaubt?


----------



## nade (28 Juni 2011)

Denke da so wie -V-. Die wollten mit der Phasenüberwachung und dem Schütz nur einen fetten Hauptschalter preislich günstiger halten. So geht das Schütz über den Jordan, kann evtl sogar noch dreist repariert werden.

Das mit den Vorsicherungen, ist evtl durch die Hausanschlussicherung gewährleistet, und der Zuleitungsquerschnitt ist entsprechend dazu dimensioniert. Also zu den Vorsicherungen.

Seperate Zuleitung von der Trafostation, die nur durch einen Trenner von dem Hauptschalter getrennt ist. Halt dann entsprechende Vorsicherungen, bzw Leitung/Leitungen.


----------

